# Duckmanton Lodge, Calow, Derbyshire, March 2020



## HughieD (Apr 1, 2020)

*1. The History*
Originally build for local iron works owner Benjamin Smith in 1841, the Lodge passed through several owners before it came into the ownership of A. William Byron circa 1881 who was instrumental in seeing through the Lancashire, Derbyshire and East Coast Railway Bill through parliament. The lodge then sold in 1919 for £2,000 to tenant Mr D Turner.

Then the history gets a bit sketchy. However, having been a pub/restaurant for a number of years. It included outbuildings that were used for football teams, including changing rooms and a shower. There was also a full-sized football pitch at the back. It closed on 1st January 2006.

It sold in 2011 for £310,000. The 8.9-acre plot was then back on the market for £350,000 with the buildings for restoration and conversion plus planning consent for three dwellings, office and erection of a cattery(!).

*2. The Explore*
This turned out to be derp-pub Sunday! Really curious place as the roof is in good nick and the sign looks really new. Internally the place is completely f*cked. It’s hard to imagine how completely trashed this place has become. Couldn’t even work out how to get up-stairs as they all seem to have been ripped out. Shame, as it would have been a nice place in its day. Be interesting to see what happens with this place in the future.

*3. The Pictures*

Front the front:


img6086 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6085 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 11 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And round the back:


img6075 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6080 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6078 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside it’s carnage:


img6072 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 01 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 02 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 03 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 04 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That poor old parquet flooring:


img6074 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 05 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 06 by HughieDW, on Flickr


The out-buildings:


Calow 08 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 07 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And on to the function room:


Calow 09 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Calow 10 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the abandoned footy pitch:


img6082 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 2, 2020)

That must be the worst one that I've seen on this site. That would need a complete refurbish and refit inside and out.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 2, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That must be the worst one that I've seen on this site. That would need a complete refurbish and refit inside and out.



It's gone innit? And the roof looks fine and the sign nice and shiney!


----------



## chambta (Jul 14, 2020)

The main football pitch was one of the best in the Chesterfield area back in the day. Some of the local amateur cup finals were played there in front of pretty big crowds up until it closed and admission was charged to watch.

There was also a cricket pitch as in what must have been its final days (mid 2000s) I played a midweek game in the local league. I don’t remember there being much more than a shed to change in but the wicket was pretty good!


----------



## HughieD (Jul 15, 2020)

chambta said:


> The main football pitch was one of the best in the Chesterfield area back in the day. Some of the local amateur cup finals were played there in front of pretty big crowds up until it closed and admission was charged to watch.
> 
> There was also a cricket pitch as in what must have been its final days (mid 2000s) I played a midweek game in the local league. I don’t remember there being much more than a shed to change in but the wicket was pretty good!



Happy days and great memories!


----------

